# A Ship to the North is now available on Bandcamp! - Easy Listening



## VengeanceZ (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello Musicians of Furaffinity!

 I've recently released my older track entitled "A Ship to the North" on Bandcamp, which is available for Â£1 or more.

 The track is available in high quality MP3, FLAC and a plethora of other formats, over at - https://grandvision.bandcamp.com/

 Includes a fancy album cover I've designed myself. 

 Thanks for your continued support, it helps me create even greater worlds for you to listen to and enjoy.

 ~Grandvision Studio~


----------

